# Super disappointed and disheartened



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow is all I can say. I guess I am no longer a soon-to-be Maltese owner. After spending forever trying to find the right puppy, I found a 6 month old neutered male. I have been exchanging e-mails with the show/breeder for three weeks and thought that things were working out perfectly. She is several hours away from me so I gave her the full run down on my home, family, other pets and lifestyle. She said it would be a good situation for her puppy. She was sending me pictures, pedigree info, etc. I was really pleased as it was as important to me to find the right puppy, it was equally important that I purchase the puppy from someone I felt was helpful and that I could establish an on-going relationship with. Yesterday I sent her an e-mail that the soonest I could come meet the puppy would be after February 12 due to work obligations including both this Saturday and next. She had previously indicated that she does not meet with people on Sunday and I told her that was fine and that I respected that it was necesarry for her to block off personal time for herself. So anyway, I sent her a very nice e-mail letting her know that if the puppy was still available after Feb. 12, I would like to travel to meet him at a time that was convenient for her. I got back an e-mail that said "Don't bother...the price just went up!" WOW! I was shocked. I actually found this woman's name on Spoiled Maltese and it seemed that people had really nice things to say about her. I can't figure out what or if I said something wrong to cause her to change her tune. Super bummed....:smcry:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry that this has happend. Is it possible to contact her by telephone to see if there was a miscommunication somewhere along the line? Sometimes words on "paper" can get twisted and misunderstandings can occur. Maybe you two could resolve the issue with a little phone call. Please keep us posted and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh. I am so sorry sweetheart. But you know what's going through my heart and mind...."A blessing in disquise".........

I see your are in New Mexico? I am hoping that one of the show breeders know of a darling breeder near you.

My heart is crying for you, but a blessing in disquise. (My mouth dropped open, but......don't you worry, you will find the right breeder and the right puppy )

Many many hugs and love to you.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow I know you are shocked and sad but I would definitely call her and find out why. Maybe she sent the email to the wrong person not meaning it to be you. Good luck and if it doesn't work out, she was NOT the right breeder for you!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Bridget, I thought about calling her but her e-mail reply about "Dont bother...the price just went up!" was so shocking to me, without any further message or explaination as to why her "price just went up" that I can only be left to think that she is mad that I am not coming to meet the puppy this Saturday. I don't know. Its very confusing. She never asked me to send a deposit or anything like that. I did speak to her on the phone a couple of days before this happened and she asked me if I was interested in him and I told her that I was interested in ONLY him and that if for some reason I didn't get him from her then I would wait and get another puppy from her at another time because I was so happy with our communications. At that time, on the phone, I did express to her that i might not be able to get there for a couple of weeks and she seemed ok about it. Its very strange.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I want to cry! Now I have to tell my son, who was soooo looking forward of the possiblity of getting this puppy, that we can not get him. There is a big AKC show in town this weekend so we are going to go on Sunday and I hope to maybe connect with someone there who may be able to point me on the path to another Maltese. Yes, I just keep trying to tell myself, "there is a reason that this happened" and also if that is how she would react, so abrupt and without the consideration of an explaination, then I probably would not enjoy a relationship with her in the future. I am just very confused!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Hope, something is definetly off. I totally get why you'd be reluctant to contact her, but that may be the only way to get to the bottom of this whole mess. At least then you will know that you did everything you possible could to resolve the issue. If that didn't work, then you would know for sure that she is simply not the breeder that you deserve and you can move forward with your head held high and focus on finding your perfect baby.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Maisie and Me said:


> Wow I know you are shocked and sad but I would definitely call her and find out why. Maybe she sent the email to the wrong person not meaning it to be you. *Good luck and if it doesn't* *work out, she was NOT the right breeder for you*!


That's how I feel.



babycake7 said:


> Hi Bridget, I thought about calling her but her e-mail reply about "Dont bother...the price just went up!" was so shocking to me, without any further message or explaination as to why her "price just went up" that I can only be left to think that she is mad that I am not coming to meet the puppy this Saturday. I don't know. Its very confusing. She never asked me to send a deposit or anything like that. I did speak to her on the phone a couple of days before this happened and she asked me if I was interested in him and I told her that I was interested in ONLY him and that if for some reason I didn't get him from her then I would wait and get another puppy from her at another time because I was so happy with our communications. At that time, on the phone, I did express to her that i might not be able to get there for a couple of weeks and she seemed ok about it. Its very strange.


 
Bridget, and I can only go by what you shared, I am sure your heart is to the floor, and I am so sorry, but I know you will find the right breeder and the right puppy like I said before. If it were me? and I could be wrong, I would not even follow-up. Maybe she had a bad day, that could be, and maybe she will call you, or e-mail you, but otherwise, I hug you, and just know your heart will be lifted again.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gee, I'm so sorry,Hope! I always got so excited when I was getting a new fluff! 

I know it must be so disappointing to you! I think something's just aren't

Meant to be. I would want to know WHY??? But, that's just me! You'll

Find the right fluff and you'll be glad it worked out the way it did!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am leaning towards NOT calling her. If she had questions or concerns about my home/family/lifestyle, I would have expected her to feel comfortable to ask me about them based on the conversations and emails we had. I have been very open with her. If she wanted a deposit to "hold" the little guy until I could come look, I feel that I was open enough with her that she should not have hesitated to ask.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> I am leaning towards NOT calling her. If she had questions or concerns about my home/family/lifestyle, I would have expected her to feel comfortable to ask me about them based on the conversations and emails we had. I have been very open with her. If she wanted a deposit to "hold" the little guy until I could come look, I feel that I was open enough with her that she should not have hesitated to ask.


 
Oh sweetheart, don't think it had anything to do with you or your family, who knows what her thought process was. It does make you feel bad , but try not to let it make it feel like it was you. She may truly have just been have a huge bad day, since the conversations were pleasant up to that point. If it were me, I would see if she contact you.

Huge hugs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hope, I feel so bad for you. I am so sorry that you have had to experience this disappointment.

But, this has got to be a blessing in disguise. I know you are hurt and confused right now ... but, that kind of response from the breeder to you was not nice at all.

You will find the puppy that is meant to be with you. ((((((( Hope )))))))


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow. That's really about all I can say, just wow. My heart is breaking for you! Too true is "hope deferred makes the heart sick." 

When I was looking for Pippa, I had contacted several breeders, and with one in particular I thought I would get a puppy I'd just fallen totally in love with. However, she kept going back and forth as to whether she was going to place her with me or not, so I got the feeling that something else might have been going on. Then, Pam (Pammy4501) told me about Cindy Landry. After talking with Cindy, the puppy I called to inquire about was probably going to be around 4.5 pounds, and with Cozette barely being over 3 lbs and her hip issues, I knew I needed a puppy that would be more Cozette sized. Cindy had this one little girl that she hadn't told anyone about yet that was going to be very small, and that turned out to be my Pippa! I wouldn't trade her for anything, so things do happen for a reason. I know that's small comfort now, I truly understand your disappointment. I promise though that once you find the puppy that is meant for you, you'll be able to see how things did work out for the best.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope - I'm so sorry. That's devastating. I would call her though. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. It just seems so out of whack that I would want to try to figure out what was up...maybe some bizarre misunderstanding. I just would want to know for peace of mind. It's so off kilter from her past communications with you. So clear the air and then proceed. Email has a very funny way of coming across differently than we intend. 

That said, I'm a big believer in what's meant to be will be and if this was not the right dog, that's why there's an issue. But he might still be...See what happens. I know you'll end up with a wonderful pup, and I if this wasn't some bizarre misunderstanding, then still keep looking for a pup in that age range. They're the best IMO. As I said before, I got Tyler at 8 months of age. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm inclined to believe that it was more than just "the price went up" because I had actually expressed surprise, pleasant surprise, during our intial contacts because I had expected and was prepared to pay more. So, if she truly decided for whatever reason that the dog was worth more, she could have said "I've re-evaluated the dog and I am going to have to ask for 'x amount' more for him." But she didn't say anything like that...it was "Don't bother...the price just went up." And I could literally feel the door slam in my face through the email. I am a professional dog handler of a courthouse dog in my work capacity - which I also had let her know. There is no doubt in my mind that I would have provided her puppy with the ideal home situation and the best care as that is what I do for a living. I feel like I have been slapped in the face. I just read back over all my e-mail exchanges with her and have gone over our conversations in my mind and looking back the only thing that I see that is a little "off" is that she seemed very insistent to know who my dog groomer was after I told her that my groomer used to show Yorkies and Maltese. I told her that it was a long time ago that she showed dogs and she has not for many, many years. She was insistent that she would know her because she knows EVERYONE in our our area and surrounding states that show these breeds. She asked me if my groomer was a backyard breeder and I said no that she does not breed dogs. The only dogs she has a Yorkies that she has taken in or rescued and in 10 years of using her for grooming, I have never known her to breed dogs. I did not think anything of her asking me about my groomer - I chalked it up to curiousity. We have race horses and everyone in the business always wants to know who is who, etc. I figured she was doing the same thing. I e-mailed her with my groomer's name. She sent me photos of the pups dam and pedigree info. She did not say whether she knew my groomer or not. The next day, yesterday, I sent her the e-mail letting her know that I could not meet the puppy until after Feb 12. That's when she responded to not bother. Hmmmm.....


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Hope dont bother with her she is the one missing out on a good client. As many have stated things happen for a reason. I am sure you will find the right malt for your family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope -- what part of NM do you live in? Hopefully you will find a puppy after visiting with breeders on Sunday. If not, pm me and I can let you know who has puppies available in our area.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Lynn,

I just sent you an e-mail to your yahoo address.

Hope


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh how very upsetting. I'm sorry that happened


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Very odd. I too believe in "everything happens for a reason". I'll be glad when you finally have your fluff in your arms.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Hope -- what part of NM do you live in? Hopefully you will find a puppy after visiting with breeders on Sunday. If not, pm me and I can let you know who has puppies available in our area.


 
Lynn, another reason why I LOVE you. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> I want to cry! Now I have to tell my son, who was soooo looking forward of the possiblity of getting this puppy, that we can not get him. There is a big AKC show in town this weekend so we are going to go on Sunday and I hope to maybe connect with someone there who may be able to point me on the path to another Maltese. Yes, I just keep trying to tell myself, "there is a reason that this happened" and also if that is how she would react, so abrupt and without the consideration of an explaination, then I probably would not enjoy a relationship with her in the future. I am just very confused!


My gosh, I just saw this part about your son . Your in great hands with Lynn :thumbsup:

I was thinking about this, and perhaps I would respond, with something like this (of course you don't have to), and this might be the worst advice, but thought I would share anyway:

*Dear XXXX,*

*Hi, I am responding to your latest e-mail, as I am very concerned about you. This is a far different type of communication than those that we have had in the past, as they were quite pleasant. I do hope you are okay, as it is a bit concerning and you didn't quite sound well at all.*

*I do hope things get better for you.*

*Sincerely,*
*Bridget*

And there you go :thumbsup: This will let her know that 1) you did receive her e-mail 2) It pretty much calls out the complete change of things and puts the unpleasantness with her, instead of you.

Hugs and you will find your baby, I just know it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Perhaps when you informed the breeder you could not get the pup for a few more weeks due to work she felt taken advantage of since you had been communicating awhile. She may have had another person interested and on hold because she thought you wanted him soon. This is why I think a phonecall is in order. Things can be so misconstrued in emails. I don't think a breeder would up the price on a 6 month old pup unless someone offered more money? Anyway, I would call because that's the kind of hairpin I am. I want to know why why why!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and concern! I have received several PMs from many of you with expressions of support and offers to help on leads to another puppy. It is very comforting to know that their are people who understand my disappointment. I have gone back and forth about whether or not to contact this person and find out what the reason was that she sent me that "dont bother" e-mail but I dont think I will. I am offended and she does not deserve the courtesy of my concern nor does she deserve my business at this point. I have my canine work partner who I had to go thru a rigourous training process to receive to do the work that I do. Furthermore, me and my family and my actual home had to pass an interview and home inspection which was beyond thorough in order for the dog to be placed with us. His retail value is anywhere from 25K to 40k based on his breeding and the time and training that has been put into him by many, many wonderful people who shared their talent, knowledge and skills so that he can do the important job he does. He was "gifted" to us so that I can do the job that I do. I know that he would not have been placed with me if I had not earned the trust and respect of so many wonderful people in the service dog world. I am going to look at this as this breeder's loss at ensuring that her puppy was placed in a great home where he would have received love, great care, time, attention and on-going training so that he would grow to become a beloved and treasure member of a family. Forgive me if I sound self-righteous but I am calling it like I see it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

allheart said:


> My gosh, I just saw this part about your son . Your in great hands with Lynn :thumbsup:
> 
> I was thinking about this, and perhaps I would respond, with something like this (of course you don't have to), and this might be the worst advice, but thought I would share anyway:
> 
> ...


 
ROTFL Christine! You're telling the breeder she sounded sick? LOLOL!
Gotta love ya!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and concern! I have received several PMs from many of you with expressions of support and offers to help on leads to another puppy. It is very comforting to know that their are people who understand my disappointment. I have gone back and forth about whether or not to contact this person and find out what the reason was that she sent me that "dont bother" e-mail but I dont think I will. I am offended and she does not deserve the courtesy of my concern nor does she deserve my business at this point. I have my canine work partner who I had to go thru a rigourous training process to receive to do the work that I do. Furthermore, me and my family and my actual home had to pass an interview and home inspection which was beyond thorough in order for the dog to be placed with us. His retail value is anywhere from 25K to 40k based on his breeding and the time and training that has been put into him by many, many wonderful people who shared their talent, knowledge and skills so that he can do the important job he does. He was "gifted" to us so that I can do the job that I do. I know that he would not have been placed with me if I had not earned the trust and respect of so many wonderful people in the service dog world. I am going to look at this as this breeder's loss at ensuring that her puppy was placed in a great home where he would have received love, great care, time, attention and on-going training so that he would grow to become a beloved and treasure member of a family. Forgive me if I sound self-righteous but I am calling it like I see it.


 
You don't sound self-righteous at all. And I don't blame you for being upset. 

I suggested that e-mail only because I would have to say something, and I really wouldn't be concerned at all about the manner in which she wrote, nor would I want to know why. Seriously. If that is how she handles things that guess what, she should wonder what you think.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Cosy said:


> ROTFL Christine! You're telling the breeder she sounded sick? LOLOL!
> Gotta love ya!


 
LOL, don't you love it :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:Sorry, but I would have to get my point across. And um, I think that does it rather nicely. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Brit,

Just wanted to let you know that I had previous to yesterday indicated to the breeder that there might be a hold-up in my availability to meet the puppy due to work obligations that could arise. She expressed no concern at that time. I also indicated to her that I realized that she may have other people who were interested or might become interested and she should not "wait" on me. She told me that she was talking to a few other people but that they all wanted little, female puppies and that no one she was talking with wanted a male. She did not indicate in any way that she was concerned about the amount of time that had elapsed from our initial contact or that she was in a hurry to move the puppy along. Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bridget,

The sample e-mail that you suggested gave me a much needed smile. It is soooo polite and concerned. And if she is smart enough, it would get the point across. Thanks for being a bright spot in my otherwise bummer day! :biggrin: Hope


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oops...that post above should have been addressed to Christine. I am having trouble keeping all the replies and names straight. I've got a headache today! Hope


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

babycake7 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and concern! I have received several PMs from many of you with expressions of support and offers to help on leads to another puppy. It is very comforting to know that their are people who understand my disappointment. I have gone back and forth about whether or not to contact this person and find out what the reason was that she sent me that "dont bother" e-mail but I dont think I will. I am offended and she does not deserve the courtesy of my concern nor does she deserve my business at this point. I have my canine work partner who I had to go thru a rigourous training process to receive to do the work that I do. Furthermore, me and my family and my actual home had to pass an interview and home inspection which was beyond thorough in order for the dog to be placed with us. His retail value is anywhere from 25K to 40k based on his breeding and the time and training that has been put into him by many, many wonderful people who shared their talent, knowledge and skills so that he can do the important job he does. He was "gifted" to us so that I can do the job that I do. I know that he would not have been placed with me if I had not earned the trust and respect of so many wonderful people in the service dog world. I am going to look at this as this breeder's loss at ensuring that her puppy was placed in a great home where he would have received love, great care, time, attention and on-going training so that he would grow to become a beloved and treasure member of a family. Forgive me if I sound self-righteous but I am calling it like I see it.


:amen: Hers and the puppy's loss not to have you as his mom. Time to move on and I know you'll find a terrific little one who is meant to be with you and your family. Again, as I said before, I so applaud the work that you do!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, Susan! Tyler is so cute in his photo! What a happy soul he appears to be. Give him a little pat for me.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> Oops...that post above should have been addressed to Christine. I am having trouble keeping all the replies and names straight. I've got a headache today! Hope


 
Oh hugs my friend, and I called you Bridget, I'm so sorry, We love you, and I love your name :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sad w/you because I know the feeling---it sucks!
Try to remember that the nos in life are as important as the yeses!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sandi - Thanks for the much needed reminder! There must be another dog waiting with my name on it. I am going to the Hobbs Kennel Club show tomorrow here in New Mexico so if anyone knows of any Maltese breeders that will be showing there and who are reputable, please let me know so I can try and connect with them. Thanks!!!! Hope


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This has been bothering me a lot. Why would she suddenly turn like that? Could be a personality disorder or a drinking problem, or it could be a teenaged son messing with mom's computer to make her miserable. Is there any possibility that she did not send you that e-mail?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's been bothering me too. I did show my friend the email where she asked me for my groomer's name and insisted that she would know who my groomer was because she said she knows everyone that shows Maltese in tx, nm, co, and ok. My friend took the email to be very boastful and bossy. I had not thought anything of it when I received it. Again, just thought she was being curious. Read it again and this is how it was written "please "call" your groomer and ask her last name. I have shown dogs for 30 years in tx, nm, co and ok and I want to know "who" she is. You can tell her I asked.". She did put the words "call" and "who" in quotes just like I typed it. Not sure what she was trying to express. In any case, my friend thought she was being very pretentious. So I dont know if she knows my groomer and decided my groomer isn't good enough for her or if she was put out that I wouldn't be able to come meet the puppy for another week or so or what. All I know is I got that really rude email about "don't bother" and my lifelong Maltese dreams feel like they went up in smoke. I am feeling like not going to the show tomorrow cause I don't want to see all those pretty fluffs!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> It's been bothering me too. I did show my friend the email where she asked me for my groomer's name and insisted that she would know who my groomer was because she said she knows everyone that shows Maltese in tx, nm, co, and ok. My friend took the email to be very boastful and bossy. I had not thought anything of it when I received it. Again, just thought she was being curious. Read it again and this is how it was written "please "call" your groomer and ask her last name. I have shown dogs for 30 years in tx, nm, co and ok and I want to know "who" she is. You can tell her I asked.". She did put the words "call" and "who" in quotes just like I typed it. Not sure what she was trying to express. In any case, my friend thought she was being very pretentious. So I dont know if she knows my groomer and decided my groomer isn't good enough for her or if she was put out that I wouldn't be able to come meet the puppy for another week or so or what. All I know is I got that really rude email about "don't bother" and my lifelong Maltese dreams feel like they went up in smoke. I am feeling like not going to the show tomorrow cause I don't want to see all those pretty fluffs!


My dearest Hope, PLEASE go to the show tommorow. PLEASE? 

Also, PLEASE do not, in anyway, make you feel this reflects on you at all!!!!. If she didn't think your grommer was good enough, and she was kind, she would have advised you that perhaps you need to find a different groomer.

But that was not the case. So please, hit the DELETE button, on this experience and PLEASE, pretty please, go to the show tommorow. 

What would you tell me to do, if that happened to me? hmmmm

Hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't NOT go to the show. That's the best way to meet breeders, face to face and get info. I really think it will help a lot. Do think the groomer inquiry was bizarre. What's it to her?? Strange. But don't let her control your life and your happiness. One bad apple shouldn't spoil the whole bunch!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Christine - I agree. If she knew something about my groomer, who I have used for 10 years, she should have said something in a polite way. My groomer does not know who this person is. And she hasn't shown dogs for a really long so despite this woman's insistence that she knows everyone, she may not know my groomer. I don't even know where my groomer was living when she did show dogs - it could have been elsewhere in the u.s. I have never asked her. I'm just sad today and dreading if I take my son to the show that he will ask when we are going to get our maltese.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Susan - yes I guess in retrospect, it does seem bizarre that she was so insistent to know who my groomer was and then said to tell my groomer she wanted to know. I can understand if she was asking out of concern for the future well being of the pup in the event that I bought it but she never responded as to whether she even knew my groomer or not!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> Christine - I agree. If she knew something about my groomer, who I have used for 10 years, she should have said something in a polite way. My groomer does not know who this person is. And she hasn't shown dogs for a really long so despite this woman's insistence that she knows everyone, she may not know my groomer. I don't even know where my groomer was living when she did show dogs - it could have been elsewhere in the u.s. I have never asked her. I'm just sad today and dreading if I take my son to the show that he will ask when we are going to get our maltese.


Oh sweetheart, I honestly feel with all my heart, and please trust it, that all of this has nothing to do with you AT ALL or your groomer. If anything, if she was truly so concerned, she could have asked what vet you are planning to use, isn't that more important. HIT THE DELETE BUTTON!!!!

Now, as far as your precious son, take him to the show, and just tell him Mommy wants to show you how beautiful the Maltese are. If he ask when, I would just say, as soon as you and I pick just the right one. 

Oh I am not a parent, so that's a tough one, but PLEASE go to the show. I will understand if you don't, because you were just kicked in the gut, but just condiser the source.

Seriously, if I were a very good breeder, I would be far more concerned as to who your vet would be that be so fixated on who your groomer is :blink:, just because your grommer showed many years ago. That is just bizarre.
I don't think it has a thing to do with you at all. 

This is all breaking my heart. Always here for you.

It kills me, that one lady, can do this to you, but no one can take your dreams away from you, ever.

Huge hugs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Hope  This is really weird. I say it's the breeder's loss, as you would have been a wonderful home. I know you're extremely disappointed, but please don't give up. You'll find a breeder who has your dream puppy--a breeder who will be thrilled to have you as an adoptive puppy parent!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

She sounds like a fruit cake...no offense to fruit, err or cake either. Whatever lady. Good luck finding another mommy as good as our Hope.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LuvMyBoys said:


> She sounds like a fruit cake...no offense to fruit, err or cake either. Whatever lady. Good luck finding another mommy as good as our Hope.


 
:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

One thought that I have been having through reading this thread is that there has to be something more to the story. If everything is going along swimmingly then all of the sudden she says don't bother his price went up, she doesn't mean she wants you to pay more, she means she doesn't want you to have him. My first thought is that she has possibly been in touch with someone else about you. Have you spoken to other breeders she might have spoken to? Have you had any negative dealings with others in the show world? There is no doubt that sometimes if you have a bad episode with one breeder the word can get around and you can end up "blackballed." I have seen that happen before.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> One thought that I have been having through reading this thread is that there has to be something more to the story. If everything is going along swimmingly then all of the sudden she says don't bother his price went up, she doesn't mean she wants you to pay more, she means she doesn't want you to have him. My first thought is that she has possibly been in touch with someone else about you. Have you spoken to other breeders she might have spoken to? Have you had any negative dealings with others in the show world? There is no doubt that sometimes if you have a bad episode with one breeder the word can get around and you can end up "blackballed." I have seen that happen before.


 
Carina, I love you. And I truly understand what you are saying, and yes that does happen and you make valid points. But, this just doens't feel right to me, and this concept did of course cross my mind, BUT, I can not imagine any loving reputable breeder, even if you are "blackballed" responding in that way. Am I wrong? "Don't bother the price went up"? I would think the breeder would be a little more diplomatic than that.

Trust me I understand what you are saying, and where you are coming from, but something tells me it doesn't fit this situation.

But I do understand what you are saying completely.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Carina - yes, I do get the feeling that she doesn't want to sell to me for whatever reason but t can't be because I am blackballed. I have not dealt or spoken to any other breeders of any breed at any time now or in the past. I has purebred Aussies and all are descended from a male that I used to have that I obtained from a breeder who I continue to enjoy a wonderful relationship with years, ten plus years after I purchased that male and even now that he passed away. This Aussie breeder does not show her dogs as she only breeds for "working Aussies. So it wasn't her. In my work capacity with my service dog I have no interactions with show breeders - only those in the service industry and I can tell you on that end my reputation is clean as a whistle. This "road to the Maltese" has been my first foray in dealing with a show breeder and sadly it hasn't been a good one. I've tried to do my part - I've been forthcoming and offered plenty of information about myself and asked what I thought were well thought out questions only to be treated poorly. I can rest easy on my end knowing its not me.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Honestly, if it were me, although I would not maybe now want to deal with the breeder anymore, I would want to speak to her to try and clear up what is going on so that I don't end up with unanswered questions. This would totally continue to bug me if I didn't at least try. 
Sorry it has all gone badly :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Hope, 

I am sorry you had this experience. Show breeders are not all alike. And for sure there are some out there that may seem pretty "out there" but there are some excellent ones as well. I hope this experience will not discourage you too much. This is a wonderful breed and I do believe that the dedicated and ethical breeders deserve a large measure of the credit for continuing the ongoing preservation of it. 

I just saw that my girl Cadie's breeder has a young female (I think she is a year and a half) listed as available on her website. She is in California. MaltAngel Maltese You might wish to contact her and learn more.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> Hope,
> 
> I am sorry you had this experience. Show breeders are not all alike. And for sure there are some out there that may seem pretty "out there" but there are some excellent ones as well. I hope this experience will not discourage you too much. This is a wonderful breed and I do believe that the dedicated and ethical breeders deserve a large measure of the credit for continuing the ongoing preservation of it.
> 
> I just saw that my girl Cadie's breeder has a young female (I think she is a year and a half) listed as available on her website. She is in California. MaltAngel Maltese You might wish to contact her and learn more.


Carina, you are so sweet. Hugs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

CloudClan said:


> One thought that I have been having through reading this thread is that there has to be something more to the story. If everything is going along swimmingly then all of the sudden she says don't bother his price went up, she doesn't mean she wants you to pay more, she means she doesn't want you to have him. My first thought is that she has possibly been in touch with someone else about you. Have you spoken to other breeders she might have spoken to? Have you had any negative dealings with others in the show world? There is no doubt that sometimes if you have a bad episode with one breeder the word can get around and you can end up "blackballed." I have seen that happen before.


Great post, Carina. I had the same thought, that there must be some reason why this breeder suddenly decided she didn't want to sell her puppy to you.

The only thing that comes to mind is that you have an intact male Aussie in your home. I know rescue groups won't place a dog in a home with intact dogs. Maybe that is a red flag for show breeders, too? Did she know this upfront?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Marj - you have misunderstood. That male Aussie passed away. I told her about each and every dog in my household and their, age, sex, temperament, etc. if she had any concerns I gave her many opportunities in phone conversation an via email to express her concerns ask questions etc. she told me that she thought my home would be a good situation for her puppy.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> Marj - you have misunderstood. That male Aussie passed away. I told her about each and every dog in my household and their, age, sex, temperament, etc. if she had any concerns I gave her many opportunities in phone conversation an via email to express her concerns ask questions etc. she told me that she thought my home would be a good situation for her puppy.


Everyone knows I love them right? :wub:

Instead of Hope having to defend herself, and that is not a knock on anyone, I promise, but encourage Hope to go to the show tommorow, and really get a feel of some wonderful loving breeders. 

The Maltese is such a cherished breed, and Carina you are so right, thank God for the loving breeders that keep this wonderful breed going, oh I thank all of you, and Carina you were so kind to let her Hope know of a possible availability. 

I hope  that Hope, does go to the show tommorow, and meet these wondeful loving breeders. 

When you are a great pet Mommy and so new to the breed and looking for a loving reputable breeder, it is really difficult.

I just can't imagine getting a response like that, from any of these loving breeders, even if through word of mouth, and I don't think this was the case at all, that it would not be a good fit.

Just my take on it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope -- I looked at the entry at the Hobbs show. There are 6 class Maltese and 1 Male Special. I am guessing that they are coming from Texas, but not certain which breeders are going to be there. I am thinking that maybe Tonia from Rhapsody Maltese is coming with Gunner -- hoping for a BIS on him, but not certain. Hoping that you have a chance to meet and talk with breeders and that you find exactly what you're hoping for. I would really think about the puppy I pm'd you about.

Hopefully, once you get your fluff, we will be able to meet.

And remember -- "when God closes a door, He opens a window". Maybe there is an excellent reason why this particular fluff wasn't meant to be yours. And going to the show tomorrow or Sunday may just lead you to the "love of your life". If it is Tonia that is there with Gunner, please let her know that you and I have corresponded (Lynn Sabo). She and I go back a long, long way and she will be nice to you, I promise.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Great post, Carina. I had the same thought, that there must be some reason why this breeder suddenly decided she didn't want to sell her puppy to you.
> 
> The only thing that comes to mind is that you have an intact male Aussie in your home. I know rescue groups won't place a dog in a home with intact dogs. Maybe that is a red flag for show breeders, too? Did she know this upfront?


Okay, so if a decent person found a reason that they didn't want to release their dog to a person, would they not state that reason? Would they not state that reason in a way that would be clear to the person who had their heart set on adopting the pup? Would they not do it with grace, kindness and a touch of sympathy? To say "Never mind, the price went up." sounds like the response of a person who is either drunk out of her mind, or so full of anger and hatred that she doesn't even know how mean and hurtful those words were. 
Carina, Marj, would you ever talk to someone that way? I mean short of the person being a total **** *** would you ever talk that way? I sincerely doubt it. If the problem were that she had an intact dog in the house, would you not say that you were uncomfortable with that situation? Or would you say, "the price went up?"


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

babycake7 said:


> Marj - you have misunderstood. That male Aussie passed away. I told her about each and every dog in my household and their, age, sex, temperament, etc. if she had any concerns I gave her many opportunities in phone conversation an via email to express her concerns ask questions etc. she told me that she thought my home would be a good situation for her puppy.


Thanks for clarifying that. I thought you mentioned an intact male in your home in your thread about marking.

I'm stumped then. Short of just asking her outright, I don't think you will ever know why she changed her mind.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Marj you are correct. I do have a very young intact male toy Aussie scheduled to be neutered next week. She knew that. I've been completely upfront with her. She continued to email me and send photos after everything I told her about myself. The day before she blew me off she even asked me if I was definitely interested in the pup and I assured her I was.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I want to add that from my very first conversation with her, I expressed to her that I wanted a Maltese not only for myself but to be a companion and friend for my toy Aussie. I really appreciate all the insight, advice and support of everyone but I am feeling kinda beat up after all this. I have received many PMs from folks wanting to know the name of the breeder and I am not going to reveal who this breeder is out of courtesy - though I am not sure she deserves it - but just as I wouldn't want anyone to say disparaging about me without knowing me, I won't "throw her under the bus" since I haven't met her in person. Again, I found her name on SM along with nice comments about her and based on those comments, I contacted her. Trying hard to take the high road despite the sting of disappointment and the hurt of being "rejected" for reasons not known.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You really should ask her what happened--call or email her. Even if you don't buy the puppy from her, give her a chance to explain what went wrong. I personally can't imagine just letting this go...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Okay, so if a decent person found a reason that they didn't want to release their dog to a person, would they not state that reason? Would they not state that reason in a way that would be clear to the person who had their heart set on adopting the pup? Would they not do it with grace, kindness and a touch of sympathy? To say "Never mind, the price went up." sounds like the response of a person who is either drunk out of her mind, or so full of anger and hatred that she doesn't even know how mean and hurtful those words were.
> Carina, Marj, would you ever talk to someone that way? I mean short of the person being a total **** *** would you ever talk that way? I sincerely doubt it. If the problem were that she had an intact dog in the house, would you not say that you were uncomfortable with that situation? Or would you say, "the price went up?"


Amen. I couldn't have said it any better than Sylvia.

And, I find no excuses for a breeder coming across as rudely as that breeder did ... and, that was rude, period. To defend that kind of behavior is enabling them to do this to someone else ... it's sending a message that it is okay, when it is not.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

babycake7 said:


> I want to add that from my very first conversation with her, I expressed to her that I wanted a Maltese not only for myself but to be a companion and friend for my toy Aussie. I really appreciate all the insight, advice and support of everyone but I am feeling kinda beat up after all this. I have received many PMs from folks wanting to know the name of the breeder and I am not going to reveal who this breeder is out of courtesy - though I am not sure she deserves it - but just as I wouldn't want anyone to say disparaging about me without knowing me, I won't "throw her under the bus" since I haven't met her in person. Again, I found her name on SM along with nice comments about her and based on those comments, I contacted her. Trying hard to take the high road despite the sting of disappointment and the hurt of being "rejected" for reasons not known.


I do appreciate your taking the high road. I will admit, I am curious who would do such a thing and could have been tempted to ask as well, but in the end I think you are right to handle that information the way you feel most comfortable. 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Amen. I couldn't have said it any better than Sylvia.
> 
> And, I find no excuses for a breeder coming across as rudely as that breeder did ... and, that was rude, period. To defend that kind of behavior is enabling them to do this to someone else ... it's sending a message that it is okay, when it is not.


I hope my post did not come off as if I were defending this. I do not like the way people are sometimes "blackballed" and I was proposing that not as an excuse but rather as a possible reason. 

Again, Hope, I am sorry for what happened and I hope that you do not get too discouraged. This is a lovely breed, but not all the people involved in it, are as lovely as these beautiful dogs deserve them to be.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Amen. I couldn't have said it any better than Sylvia.
> 
> And, I find no excuses for a breeder coming across as rudely as that breeder did ... and, that was rude, period. To defend that kind of behavior is enabling them to do this to someone else ... it's sending a message that it is okay, when it is not.





CloudClan said:


> I hope my post did not come off as if I were defending this. I do not like the way people are sometimes "blackballed" and I was proposing that not as an excuse but rather as a possible reason.
> 
> Again, Hope, I am sorry for what happened and I hope that you do not get too discouraged. This is a lovely breed, but not all the people involved in it, are as lovely as these beautiful dogs deserve them to be.


Carina, no it was not meant to mean you ... it is how I personally feel about it. And, I am talking about anyone who would have sent a response like that, not just this breeder. In my eyes, a rude response like that it just plain unprofessional.  I can't find an excuse for that. 

I, too, do not like the way people are sometimes "blackballed" ... or, so it seems that way. But, where is the line that we can feel comfortable questioning or speaking up ... if we see something that we know is, and, is proven to be, with facts, not right? Yes, we can PM behind the scenes, I guess. But, can't that still harm someone's good name if written words are taken in the wrong way? I am just asking. 

I am just glad that Hope is getting help from you and others here. That is a good thing. I just know with your help, or Lynn's, and others, that she will be blessed with a puppy that Hope will totally adore and be happy with.:tender:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

All of this talk of black balling is making me completely paranoid of even approaching another breeder. I have done nothing wrong. I was very honest with this show breeder. She was being so friendly with me that she even sent me several pictures of her horses. I did not ask to see the pictures. She just sent them along in one of her emails about the puppy as I had expressed to her in casual conversation that we raise train and run race horses. Again another reason that I felt blind sided by her sudden dismissal of me. This whole experience has made me wonder about the stories I have heard about the "evil underbelly" of the dog show world and the characters unit. I know here must be good, honest and loving people as would be evidenced by some of the wonderful people on SM. however having this initial bad exPerience has certainly left me feeling confused and gun shy. Maybe my Maltese dream is not to be.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I have just finished all of this thread amd I am so sorry  I know how that feels to just be blindsided by something you have set your heart on and then it can't be amd who knows why. I truly am but honestly if a little Maltese is your dream I would at least go to the show and see and talk to some people. If it is something you have longed for amd you give up because of one rude lady who for whatever reason decided to be unkind to you and not explain anything to you then maybe it isn't a true dream lol but just keep looking and talking around and I know that whatever is supposed to happen will! Maybe there is another dog who needs you and your family and that's why the lady had to come across so rude so you would totally not be able to get the wrong pup! I'm truly sorry I know your heartbroken and hurt. There are many people who are EXCELLENT doggy parents who were turned down on many occasions for rescue and for no real reason but it's only because there was that one special Maltese who needed them! If your worried about being blackballed I would email or call just to clear the air because otherwise you'll never know but if you don't want to then that's a wonderful decision too


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope, please don't be discouraged. Please do not allow this weird person to throw you off from your goal. Please see that you have found friends here who will stand behind you and help you. Finding your precious baby is not easy. It wasn't easy for me. I kept searching and searching and searching...then there she was. Soon she was mine. Soon she snuggled into my neck and became a part of me. That can happen for you too...but sometimes, as in the Russian fairy tales, you need to wear out nine pairs of shoes in your quest. The harder the quest, the greater the reward. Keep on walking, keep on searching, and you will certainly be rewarded. YOU WILL CERTAINLY BE REWARDED WITH A SOFT, BEAUTIFUL, LITTLE WHITE ANGEL...Your very own Maltese.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> All of this talk of black balling is making me completely paranoid of even approaching another breeder. I have done nothing wrong. I was very honest with this show breeder. She was being so friendly with me that she even sent me several pictures of her horses. I did not ask to see the pictures. She just sent them along in one of her emails about the puppy as I had expressed to her in casual conversation that we raise train and run race horses. Again another reason that I felt blind sided by her sudden dismissal of me. This whole experience has made me wonder about the stories I have heard about the "evil underbelly" of the dog show world and the characters unit. I know here must be good, honest and loving people as would be evidenced by some of the wonderful people on SM. however having this initial bad exPerience has certainly left me feeling confused and gun shy. Maybe my Maltese dream is not to be.


I read your thread and am sorry this happened to you. You sound like a lovely person. I don't understand why someone would not explain more. Just very odd to me with all the correspondence you had with her. I have my first Maltese and he was 2 yrs old yesterday. I have been wanting a female so much and so I have been reading some pretty amazing stories about Maltese that were adopted through rescue. It might not work out, but I am going to look into it more. I hope you continue to search for one and not let this stop you. Because you were on the right track. I am still in awe of how sweet and loving the Maltese are. They will change your life. :cloud9:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> All of this talk of black balling is making me completely paranoid of even approaching another breeder. I have done nothing wrong. I was very honest with this show breeder. She was being so friendly with me that she even sent me several pictures of her horses. I did not ask to see the pictures. She just sent them along in one of her emails about the puppy as I had expressed to her in casual conversation that we raise train and run race horses. Again another reason that I felt blind sided by her sudden dismissal of me. This whole experience has made me wonder about the stories I have heard about the "evil underbelly" of the dog show world and the characters unit. I know here must be good, honest and loving people as would be evidenced by some of the wonderful people on SM. however having this initial bad exPerience has certainly left me feeling confused and gun shy. Maybe my Maltese dream is not to be.


Please do not give up on your dream to have a Maltese. If you do, you are going to miss out on having one of the most wonderful joys and loves enter into your life. 

Yes, Hope, there are some bad eggs out there ... but, you will find that in any profession.

I haven't read every post on your thread yet, but, I read Carina and Lynn's offers to help you possibly find the Maltese of your dreams. Please give them the chance to help you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hope, I contacted my little Pippa's breeder, Cindy Landry, today, and she has a little female she wants to place in a good home. She is here in Southern California. If you're at all interested, PM me and I'll give you her contact information. I couldn't be happier with my little Pippa, and Cindy has been so wonderful each and every time I have contacted her, both before and after I bought Pippa from her. She's been so helpful with any number of questions I've had since getting my Pippa, I feel very fortunate to have been introduced to her. 

I really hope you don't let this fester in your heart. Let it go and move on-- don't let her ruin the experience of adding one of these wonderful little doggies to your family. Your conscience is clear and better things are on the way for you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Jackie, that is so kind of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hope, maybe this video has your name on it TODAY:

The Race


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> I do appreciate your taking the high road. I will admit, I am curious who would do such a thing and could have been tempted to ask as well, but in the end I think you are right to handle that information the way you feel most comfortable.
> 
> *Carina, bless your heart. I will admit, I was one who asked dear Hope who the breeder was :blush:, but you are so right, how wonderful of Hope to do the right thing.*
> 
> ...


*Carina, in no way shape or form did it come off that way, you were just providing insight. You are kind hearted, and I too hope, our dear Hope does not get discouraged at all. Hope may just need sometime, to recover, as it truly is like a kick to the heart, I know Hope's special day will come.*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> *Carina, in no way shape or form did it come off that way, you were just providing insight. You are kind hearted, and I too hope, our dear Hope does not get discouraged at all. Hope may just need sometime, to recover, as it truly is like a kick to the heart, I know Hope's special day will come.*


 
I also wanted to add, Slyvia, made great points as well. I am so glad people are bonding together to help Hope out.


Hugs to all.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope:

I hope you've come to realize that this is a very caring, supportive group here at SM. When I think about what you've gone through with the breeder, you may have just encountered what I sometimes call one of the "crazies," the people who you just look at and shake your head and say "why do they have to be that way?" These people are in every walk of life - I work with some in the corporate world - and unfortunately they are in breeding our beloved Maltese as well.

Don't let this experience scare you off from having a little white fluff - they are the best! And the folks here have given you some suggestions of other places to go to find someone who may be more willing to work with you.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I just read this entire thread, and I am dumbfounded. My initial reaction was that her puppy was up for sale to the highest bidder, but if that was it, why didn't she just say so? Very strange, indeed.

I am so sorry for your disappointment. Please go to the show today and explain to your son that you want him to have the perfect puppy for him, and sometimes it just takes a while to find.

I am in the 'I wouldn't call her' camp. Someone this strange doesn't deserve your time and energy. Try to move forward and look to this as a learning experience. I'm not sure what you learned, though, except that some people are just weird and cannot be trusted.

Hang in there. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I haven't read the entire thread but I think I would call to clear the air (once I got over the inital surprise and shock at that blunt and rude reply) and that would end the speculation and explain why she ended it right then and there. You may or may not get a reasonable explanation but you will know and not be guessing. I agree it is such a disappointment and I'm sorry that it happened that way.

Looks like there is much support thou on SM to direct you to a sincere and friendly experience to find the puppy for you. There's many lovely, knowledgable people here to help.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hope-I agree with all said and take no sides here..but do keep this in mind when looking..if you are going through an ethical show breeder, you can expect them to be discerning about where their babies go. If you place a deposit, this means you expect to bring that puppy home and if you don't, you will probably lose your deposit, if you "delay" going to meet the puppy, the breeder more than likely, has others who are interested and/or may see the "delay" as not seriously interested. I do think the breeder, in this instance, could have responded better. There are some ethical show breeders that I personally just "do not click" with. Please don't give up! Your breeder and your new baby are out there!:wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi April - I understand what you are saying about discerning breeders as this is not only what I would expect but also welcome. I want the breeder I buy from o want to know about me, my life, my family, my other dogs. I would have no hesitation to provide references from my vet, groomer, the IRS, whatever. I have been through a screening process to obtain my service dog more in depth and rigorous than I am certain most on this forum can imagine. She never even asked me who my vet was so I am starting to believe maybe she just wanted to move that pup along and was put off that she had to wait for a week or so for me to come meet him. I would think any good breeder would much rather meet a prospective pup parent in person if at all possible even if it meant waiting a bit - if nothing else to reassure themselves that they felt good about the home their pup was going to. In prior conversation, I asked her about a deposit. She said no one was interested in him. All her other inquiries were for female babies.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi April - I understand what you are saying about discerning breeders as this is not only what I would expect but also welcome. I want the breeder I buy from o want to know about me, my life, my family, my other dogs. I would have no hesitation to provide references from my vet, groomer, the IRS, whatever. I have been through a screening process to obtain my service dog more in depth and rigorous than I am certain most on this forum can imagine. She never even asked me who my vet was so I am starting to believe maybe she just wanted to move that pup along and was put off that she had to wait for a week or so for me to come meet him. I would think any good breeder would much rather meet a prospective pup parent in person if at all possible even if it meant waiting a bit - if nothing else to reassure themselves that they felt good about the home their pup was going to. In prior conversation, I asked her about a deposit. She said no one was interested in him. All her other inquiries were for female babies.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Hope, you just do what you feel is right. I'm sure you'll find a better match though if you decide to keep looking. 

Sandi, what a video! Whew!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I tend to stay out of this kind of discussion regarding breeders unless I feel some particular one is getting an unfair shake, but I will share a personal experience that helps to illustrate the difference between an ethical & an unethical breeder---and I know there are* both* kinds even in the show world! :innocent:
When Kitzel had to go for surgery I asked the breeder twice to post-pone our collecting Lisel due to the fact that his care required my full attention. Not only did she comply w/my request but even offered to drive the 2 1/2 hrs. to Vienna to deliver her to us instead of us having to collect her in Hungary! Not only that---but she "gifted" Lisel to us because of all the expense we had in getting good care for Kitzel!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ThankYou:
Why would I go anywhere else IF I got another puppy? You can bet I will be recommending Marquess until the rapture! :wub::wub:
So, don't give up on all the great breeders out there---they are not God--they do the very best they can, and they work very, very hard for what I believe is a small amount on any given dog!:yes::yes:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> Hi April - I understand what you are saying about discerning breeders as this is not only what I would expect but also welcome. I want the breeder I buy from o want to know about me, my life, my family, my other dogs. I would have no hesitation to provide references from my vet, groomer, the IRS, whatever. I have been through a screening process to obtain my service dog more in depth and rigorous than I am certain most on this forum can imagine. She never even asked me who my vet was so I am starting to believe maybe she just wanted to move that pup along and was put off that she had to wait for a week or so for me to come meet him. I would think any good breeder would much rather meet a prospective pup parent in person if at all possible even if it meant waiting a bit - if nothing else to reassure themselves that they felt good about the home their pup was going to. In prior conversation, I asked her about a deposit. She said no one was interested in him. All her other inquiries were for female babies.


Hmmm-very odd, indeed.:confused1: You may be right. In that case, it's best just to let it go and move on. The Lord must have something better for you in mind.:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

April - yes I do believe God has another fluff out there just for me. I am keeping the faith and the picture of your sweet ones inspires me! They are gorgeous.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> April - yes I do believe God has another fluff out there just for me. I am keeping the faith and the picture of your sweet ones inspires me! They are gorgeous.


 
I love you Hope!!!!! Keep the faith, oh how I agree, April's babies are an inspiration. Huge hugs.

Did you go to the show?

Hope hang in there.

All my love,
Christine


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I tend to stay out of this kind of discussion regarding breeders unless I feel some particular one is getting an unfair shake, but I will share a personal experience that helps to illustrate the difference between an ethical & an unethical breeder---and I know there are* both* kinds even in the show world! :innocent:
> When Kitzel had to go for surgery I asked the breeder twice to post-pone our collecting Lisel due to the fact that his care required my full attention. Not only did she comply w/my request but even offered to drive the 2 1/2 hrs. to Vienna to deliver her to us instead of us having to collect her in Hungary! Not only that---but she "gifted" Lisel to us because of all the expense we had in getting good care for Kitzel!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ThankYou:
> Why would I go anywhere else IF I got another puppy? You can bet I will be recommending Marquess until the rapture! :wub::wub:
> So, don't give up on all the great breeders out there---they are not God--they do the very best they can, and they work very, very hard for what I believe is a small amount on any given dog!:yes::yes:


:goodpost:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I just read through this thread and respect your decision to handle this situation whichever way is most comfortable to you. You are doing it in a respectful manner- some people may want to continue to ask questions of the breeder, but everyone is different. I'd be tempted to ask the breeder if there was anything that caused her to reconsider you as unfit for this particular puppy or a maltese puppy in general, etc... Nonetheless, you sound like a caring individual and I truly hope you do not give up your search for your next furry family member  Do not be discouraged- life is too short to let these experiences weigh us down!


----------

